# Got over fear of blushing (kind of)



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

About 3 years ago I was in high school and didn't really label my anxiety as SA, I thought I was just shy. My main problem was my blushing. I got so worried about it that I would blush when someone tapped me on the shoulder. Class was a nightmare because the teacher would pick on me all the time making my face bright red. I remember one time I had to do a presentation and all of a sudden my face turned bright red and everyone was staring at me and my teacher pointed it out in front of everyone.  scaaaaary.
Anywho I got over it! I barely blush at all anymore and it's because I stopped caring! Whenever people used to tell me this would help me get over blushing I never thought I would be able to do it. 
I started off small. I brought water with me everywhere I went. If I felt a blush coming on I would take a drink of water. Not only did that cool me down but it also hid my face from people. In certain situations I would say, "oh man you're gonna make me blush" if I felt comfortable saying that. I also looked in the mirror if I had one available and noticed that I didn't look that red when I felt a blush. 
I just realized I was obsessing about blushing. I couldn't let go because I felt I had to prepare myself for the possibility of blushing, but that just made it worse. 
Today I still blush if someone says something actually embarrassing, but not when someone just calls my name. 
I just felt like sharing some positivity. Even if you feel hopeless like I did, there is still hope you can get over it if it's a problem


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool  That must be a huge load off your shoulders. I don't blush too much but sometimes I do feel my cheeks going bright red and that can be quite embarrassing, so I can't imagine how difficult it was for you to deal with it all the time. But now you don't have to! :]


----------



## jeca (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah i had that problem too, and still do a little bit, but ur right the best way to overcome that is to not think too much about it...... and hey somethimes rosy cheeks dont look too bad


----------

